
The weekend I tried to sell 3 plasma TVs: FOBO vs. Craigslist vs. Amazon - benguild
http://benguild.com/2014/02/10/the-weekend-that-i-tried-to-sell-three-plasma-tvs/
======
basseq
FOBO sounds like an interesting option. Too bad it's irrelevant for 99.7% of
the US. This might as well be Craigslist vs. Amazon vs. a cool local swap meet
that's only in my city.

The only things I've sold on Amazon are textbooks (no real local market unless
you're lucky). I've bought and sold cars, furniture, electronics, and a lot of
other stuff on Craigslist. Everyone I've interacted with in person has been
normal and friendly. Fielding multiple no-reply emails is the most frustrating
part.

------
VLM
As a subculture, CL is just weird. Negotiate a sale price, time, location,
less than 1/3 odds the other guy will show up. Then about half the time after
agreement is reached, if they show up it turns into some kind of weird
haggling song and dance.

~~~
catshirt
ymmv, i've gotten 2 full time jobs, a couch, 3 floppy drives and several
monitors off craigslist with no hang-ups.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Selling is vastly different from buying. At this point, if I use Craigslist, I
absolutely refuse to "hold" items for anyone (after a series of three or four
phone calls, the latter two of which involved the caller _swearing_ that he's
in the car with his brother a mile away, and then not showing up.)

~~~
catshirt
you're right, i'm looking at it from the wrong perspective.

------
LukeWalsh
This is a good review but I think claims to be much more authoritative than it
really is. This is based on a single data point and extrapolates to a wild
conclusion. I'm all for quantification but the massive comparison table and
assertion that prices are higher on various platforms is absurd after only one
test.

------
uladzislau
It's simple really - your posting should contain as many details as possible
about your item so you don't have reply to some obvious questions later. Then
you should wait for the adequate offer. The unwillingness to meet people and
talk to them on the phone is a huge disadvantage - doesn't matter if you're
selling or buying.

------
zengr
This is an unfair post since the author didn't research all the options
available. eBay's "Sell it for me" aka eBay Valet service will handle the item
pick up for you.

I have sold a TV via eBay's Valet service and loved the experience!

[http://sellforme.ebay.com/](http://sellforme.ebay.com/)

~~~
benguild
That's interesting.... I haven't seen it before so it's more the fault of
eBay's marketing for it (or lack there of)

